# Habanero Peach ABTs w/ QView



## stestardi (Dec 21, 2009)

Made my first ABTs this week and they were a hit at two parties, so I thought I'd share the recipe. The combination of peach, brown sugar, maple bacon, and smoked habanero flavors was amazing. I used a combination of Jalapeno and Fresno peppers for a more festive presentation. Scale back on the smoked habanero if serving to newbs.

Steve


Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
15 jalapeno peppers
1 block cream cheese -- (8 ounces)
1 peach -- finely diced
1 pound maple cured bacon -- thinly sliced
4 tablespoons Jeff's Naked Rub or other sugar-based barbecue rub
1 habanero chile -- smoked and ground fine
30 toothpicks

Wash and trim the jalapeno peppers. Wear food prep gloves during the trimming portion to keep the jalapeno juices from soaking into your skin. Chop the stem off and slice the pepper lengthwise to expose the seeds and vein. Using a spoon, scrape out the white vein and rinse under water to wash away the seeds.

Pre-cook the bacon in a microwave oven until it is just starting to brown, but is still flexible.

In a mixing bowl, combine the cream cheese, barbecue rub, and diced peach. 

Using a butter knife, fill each jalapeno half with a generous portion of the cream cheese mixture.

Wrap each of the jalapenos with a half slice of bacon, and secure the wrap with a toothpick.

Smoke at 225-250 for 1 1/2 -2 hours until bacon reaches desired doneness.

Ready for the Traeger


Ready to serve


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 21, 2009)

Those look great Steve...


----------



## fire it up (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing the recipe Steve, sounds phenomenal!
Great combination of flavors from the smoked ground habanero to the fresh peace in the mix, and bravo on adding in the tip about partially cooking the bacon before wrapping.  Definitely saving this recipe.


----------



## blue (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks and sounds great!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------

